# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  stair screening finish blackbutt

## Demon

Gday, I am installing some timber screening indoors using kiln dried blackbutt, roughly 150 metres of the stuff, it will be put through a thicknesser to give it a smooth finish . My concern is how much it will leach.  
I was looking for more of a natural look, and contemplated putting it up after the thicknesser without any treatment. What do people think about this? will it still look good in 6 months time or will it leach tanins even though it is inside and receiving no moisture.  
My second option is to hit it with something like powerlift or revive timber cleaner and then a coat of beeswax, but open to suggestions/experiences 
cheers 
D

----------


## METRIX

It wont leech any tannins if it's inside, it only releases tannins when wet with rain or a hose.
I have used it inside uncoated plenty of times, for a natural look and to give it some protection from grubby hands etc I found to apply a wax with a white sourer not the green ones  is the best. 
I used to use the Feast Watson Natural wax, it came in 500g tins which was good value for how long the cans lasted. 
The marketing dep't obviously said, we want to double the price of the product how can we do it ?
I know lets put it in a smaller tin and charge double, the end users won't notice, which is exactly what they did. 
The 500g cans have been discontinued and 125g cans are the replacement, 500g use to be $39.90 the 125g cans are $17.90, so now 500g cost $71.90 !!! 
Feast Watson A-Hole scammers, did you think we didn't notice the price hike !!. 
You cannot tell me the product cost's twice as much to manufacture since switching to a smaller can, I won't their product now.
Have switched to u-Beaut traditional wax, it works the same at half the price, U Beat is highly know in the world turning world, they have some great products with uniquely Australian names such as shithot waxtik   :Biggrin:  
As a bonus U Beaut is Australian Made and owned, Feast Watson is not Australian owned since they sold out to overseas a few years ago, funny that, since then the prices of their stuff has gone up !!!.

----------


## r3nov8or

Uncoated, keep it away from steam etc as it may show some jagged moisture 'lines', but it won't drip. 
I have uncoated Cedar windows and doors inside, new 17 years ago, and they are perfect (except where the dog pushes the door open, meh). Love the look

----------


## METRIX

> Uncoated, keep it away from steam etc as it may show some jagged moisture 'lines', but it won't drip. 
> I have uncoated Cedar windows and doors inside, new 17 years ago, and they are perfect (except where the dog pushes the door open, meh). Love the look

  The reason I liked that Traditional FW wax, once you apply it, the timber will slightly darken, as it dries which takes about 30 minutes the timber will re lighten to be almost the same as before putting it on. 
You can't really see any difference in the look of the timber either like it's not even on the surface, but you will feel it when touch as it's silky smooth.

----------


## Demon

Thank you for the detailed response. we decided to give it a go untreated and raw, and down the line it can be treated with a natural wax.

----------


## METRIX

> Thank you for the detailed response. we decided to give it a go untreated and raw, and down the line it can be treated with a natural wax.

  Once it gets grubby you will have to sand it back, my suggestion is to protect it before it gets grubby.
Raw timber can also get black spots and mould especially in winter due to temperature differences and condensation.

----------


## Demon

Yes I agree, we ended up putting beeswax on the timber ( on the advice of the painter who was doing it)  
And it came up fantastic

----------

